# HPIO Trap Monitor Quit Unexpectedly



## emmedia (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a co-worker who was recently trying to view commercial videos online and was not able to see anything - I tried to download Flash Player 10 however - he is still running Mac OS X Version 10.3.9 and we were unable to install due to this; and Flash Player 9 was also unable to be installed -- So I called Apple and they suggested I purchase the upgrade to Leopard. So when he installed that - his mail is not working correctly and the latest is an error message at startup *HPIO Trap Monitor Quit Unexpectedly*. He just quit ignore and is able to use the laptop but it popped up once again. From reading other threads seems like a HP driver needs to be uninstalled and then reinstalled.... As for the mail I'm sure its a setting, but he currently cannot send/receive his preferences seem correct ports are good also - but without it in front of me. I'm not sure where to go... 
Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## emmedia (Sep 14, 2009)

I got the mail to work...but the HPIO Trap Monitor Quit Unexpectedly still pops up at login and all we can do is minimize the warning or click ignore. Is there any suggestion on what to do to get this problem fixed?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi emmedia - welcome to TSG. 

HPIO is associated with an HP printerHP input/output trap monitor. Try updating the HP printer software.

Hope that helps!


----------

